
Unbalanced oil and vinegar UOV digital signatures - furcyd
https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2019/03/18/uov/
======
tedunangst
Is there a pencil and paper walkthrough?

~~~
aszepieniec
This stackexchange answer does a reasonable job:
[https://crypto.stackexchange.com/questions/40921/how-does-
mu...](https://crypto.stackexchange.com/questions/40921/how-does-mutlivariate-
crypto-schemes-work)

